# 3 boys , Dr pretty sure this ones a girl at 12 w. What do you think ? Update !!



## SAmummy

I need your help ! Went for my 12 week scan and and Dr smiled and asked if I'd like to know the gender (he had been my Dr for all of my boys.) He told me he is pretty sure it's a girl, but not to go buy clothes or anything because there is a small chance he could be wrong. Even the tech with him guessed girl before he said anything. He is a specialist with great scan equipment. 

Aaaaah it's driving me nuts !!! I was actually pretty sure it was gonna be another boy, but now that I have it in my head it may just be a girl I am obsessing :haha:

Please check out my scan and let me know what you think ? Sorry it's upside down, but don't know how to fix that ! Thanks !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 86


----------



## Indi Ocean

I'm a bit confused because of the dots around there, not sure if they're connected to the nub or if they are from the leg. In saying that though, if I hadn't read that your Dr guessed girl I would definitely have guessed boy :blue: I would most certainly take his opinion over mine though haha!

Do you have any other photos?


----------



## SAmummy

I know that's what's driving me crazy ! I don't think that's the shot he used when checking the gender .... But still !!! Thanks for the reply :flower:


----------



## Indi Ocean

SAmummy said:


> I know that's what's driving me crazy ! I don't think that's the shot he used when checking the gender .... But still !!! Thanks for the reply :flower:

That would drive me crazy too! Yer I don't think he would have based his prediction on that photo either because I don't see how you could be confident in guessing from that photo. The lady who scanned me said 12wks was too early and wouldn't even take a guess...so annoying. They torture us!


----------



## SAmummy

Bump .... Anybody else have a clue ? :flower:


----------



## Loozle

I'm going to lean :pink: based on the fact that the nub looks forked :flower:


----------



## louloufoxy

I think it might be a girl too! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nickyb

12 weeks is very early to be sure as nubs don't start rising till 12 weeks and it looks slightly up at the end, forks happen in boys and girls, but perhaps ur doc saw something different than this pic good luck


----------



## SAmummy

Thanks for the replies. Really appreciate it !


----------



## lindblum

I think i can see a girly nub. I hope it is, good luck!


----------



## SAmummy

Any last guesses ? Scan on Thursday !!


----------



## Courtney917

Hmm I would lean more girl. My tech has messed with my head too. She did a potty shot. AT first look she said "hmmm you're not going to like my guess." Then she looked again and showed me three lines and said "now it's looking more like a girl with possibly swollen parts." So I was like "ok what is your final guess?" She said "I will stick with boy because I don't want to get your hopes up--but if you believe in old wives tales the heartrate was 160 bpm." Thereby suggesting girl gahhhh. I posted the nub and so far mostly girl guesses I am soooo confused. I totally feel your pain lol. I have 4 boys and this is my very surprise 5th!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Girl x


----------



## SAmummy

Courtney917 said:


> Hmm I would lean more girl. My tech has messed with my head too. She did a potty shot. AT first look she said "hmmm you're not going to like my guess." Then she looked again and showed me three lines and said "now it's looking more like a girl with possibly swollen parts." So I was like "ok what is your final guess?" She said "I will stick with boy because I don't want to get your hopes up--but if you believe in old wives tales the heartrate was 160 bpm." Thereby suggesting girl gahhhh. I posted the nub and so far mostly girl guesses I am soooo confused. I totally feel your pain lol. I have 4 boys and this is my very surprise 5th!!!

Makes me wish I had never asked at the last scan .... Up until that point I was convinced it was another boy again. Makes it so much harder to wait for the next scan ! Now I am so nervous lol


----------



## Courtney917

SAmummy said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm I would lean more girl. My tech has messed with my head too. She did a potty shot. AT first look she said "hmmm you're not going to like my guess." Then she looked again and showed me three lines and said "now it's looking more like a girl with possibly swollen parts." So I was like "ok what is your final guess?" She said "I will stick with boy because I don't want to get your hopes up--but if you believe in old wives tales the heartrate was 160 bpm." Thereby suggesting girl gahhhh. I posted the nub and so far mostly girl guesses I am soooo confused. I totally feel your pain lol. I have 4 boys and this is my very surprise 5th!!!
> 
> Makes me wish I had never asked at the last scan .... Up until that point I was convinced it was another boy again. Makes it so much harder to wait for the next scan ! Now I am so nervous lolClick to expand...

I agree!!! Please keep us posted! I am sending you a ton of pink vibes :)


----------



## SAmummy

I will do ! Sending the vibes to you to ! I had a look at your scans, but not sure at all what I'm seeing .... I'm not very good at nub guessing :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nub and skull look girly to me. Good luck! X


----------



## mummy2_1

Good luck with today. Watching for update


----------



## foxiechick1

12 weeks is a little early but maybe giving a slight girl lean. Bit tricky yo see if it's rising or not but if the did seemed confident I'd be more inclined with what he said as obv he knows what he's looking at and as he knows you already have all boys I'm sure he wouldn't get your hopes up if he was pretty confident. GL! Please update! :)


----------



## rwhite

Ooh it's a tricky one...the nub does look pretty flat, but then I think I see a slight rise at the end. I'm going to have to go :blue:, but only just, and hope it's a pinky for you! Good luck for Thursday :D


----------



## lindblum

good luck today :)


----------



## Charliemarina

:pink: in my opinion but id believe tech over me haha.....were only 1 day apart and im going for my gender scan in 3 days (sunday), so far everyone on my post is saying boy which is what im hoping for. keep us updated :)

GL for today x


----------



## SAmummy

It's a girl confirmed !!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you for all your lovely replies :) I was so nervous before the scan that my blood pressure was high ! After the scan the dr retook and it was normal again lol


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats!!!!!!!! Soooo happy for you!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations x


----------



## foxiechick1

What wonderful news massive massive congrats!


----------



## ClairAye

Aww congratulations! :D


----------



## rwhite

Aww how exciting!! :happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## lindblum

congratulations!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Radiance

Congratulations!! I was going to agree with your technician <3


----------

